# Mud race in Waynesboro MS



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Mud race July 11th in Waynesboro MS I am in Atlanta so the details are few but I do know there is a good size purse cheap admission and plenty of good folks I have contact numbers to the event organizer so PM me if interested


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Wish I was home.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Think they are havin it every other saturday Thru the end of summer


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

I wont be home for another 5 weeks.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Can you get me some more info on this....I might to make one of these.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Ok here is the deal This weekend we had 15 quads there :rockn: Purse was like $50.00 in each class ... But More Quads means more Payout . Everyone who attended had a blast!!! Double elemination ,classed by timed runs . The pit is about 28 feet wide,and about 150 feet long It has 3 table tops in it now but they might take them out . We also had team race going both ways through the pit 1 man go down the track then swap helmets and riders, 1 man goes back through pit to finish. I ran a 10.59 :rockn: Lost my first race, won the second two(LAWED out brute and a po-po800)and lost out in the 4th round ...To a Crush-lok equipped renegade 800 so i never had a chance :haha: But a Local Guy on a 850 sportsman won it all . Fees are $10.00 bucks to get in and watch and $25.00 to enter your quad . Also have a Kiddie pit for the younger ones .


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Just found out today there is going to be a mud bog/race sat 29th at 4 pm , I am going to put my quad in it again , but i am going easy on it this time .....dont want to break anything before the meet and greet


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

:rockn: Had a blast tonight Went all the way to finals in the 500-750 class 18 quads came in 2nd :bigoklawed out canned ham:aargh4Would have won but he forced his way into the left lane with me on the line :thumbsdown:I had the fastest qualifying time of the night 9.59 :rockn:Here are a few pics the third pic is me gettin beat


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

Man that looks like fun. I will have to make it up that way one day for that event.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Come up anytime I think the next event is sept. 26th


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

Way to go Hondarecoveryman. It been cool if you won it!!


----------



## Guest (Aug 30, 2009)

Hey, you still had the fastest time right...Better luck next time. Nov. 7th friends of ours have there annual "mud fest" party. Can't wait. Last year i was pullen trucks out left and right with the Brute. Every year as soon as the bon-fire is lit...the girls start flashin everyone!! Don't know why and don't care...it's a great time. :rockn:


----------



## tow truck (Aug 8, 2009)

I'm taking 2 vacation days for it, left too soon last year. It was a blast. Mud Magnet pulled me out twice maybe. Once, I went sideways off a steep incline, oops, got stopped, went to get out of Jeep and slipped and fell in the mud. This stuff was deep and gooey. Lot's of folks bring their " Beater vehicles" out. Beater vehicle being one that you don't drive on the highway, but use for off-roading. Headlights were useless going through the mud pits. Mud covered them and it was just dark. Broke my foglights out there, darn. There were lot's of ATV's out there. Once the Sun went down, man it was beyond dark. I got out of the Jeep once, walked to where they were getting set up to tow a vehicle, turned around and couldn't find my vehicle. Borrowed a light from Mud Magnet to find vehicle. They were just lighting the Bon-Fire when I left. It was past my bedtime,,, Don't Ya' Know!! Ha


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Metal Man said:


> Way to go Hondarecoveryman. It been cool if you won it!!


Thank you sir!! I should have won .....have you ever been the nice guy and then regretted it?? I had lane choice and chose the left lane for the finals ....then he lined up between me and the left wall  I didnt want to be a a-hole so i let it slide , now i wish i would have said something ,that was pretty crappy of him dont ya think


----------



## walker (Apr 5, 2009)

yea i've been that guy before should 've said something but sometime its best to just not say anything , cause next thing its a big scene and your the bad guy .... good job anyways and nice action shots


----------



## Metal Man (Dec 17, 2008)

hondarecoveryman said:


> Thank you sir!! I should have won .....have you ever been the nice guy and then regretted it?? I had lane choice and chose the left lane for the finals ....then he lined up between me and the left wall  I didnt want to be a asshole so i let it slide , now i wish i would have said something ,that was pretty crappy of him dont ya think


 
That sux!! You should have congratulated him for the win :nutkick:


----------



## bayou_boy_22 (Mar 13, 2009)

hondarecoveryman said:


> Come up anytime I think the next event is sept. 26th


I should be home for that one. I go home on the 23rd.


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Are you all racing each other or just running for the fastest time?? from the pics it looks like it a CMR style race against each other.


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

We are racing aginst each other ,based on or qualifing time , with double elimination in all rounds but the finals


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

Oh, ok....Cool. So do you run one heat by yourself to see where your staged or who you race??


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

cool pics! congrats also!


----------



## hondarecoveryman (Feb 28, 2009)

Thanks 425 :rockn: and Bootlegger yes we pair up racers by qualifying time in each cc class 0-500,501-750,(single cyl & twin cyl diferent classes) ,750-1000 open class


----------

